# Loose Minerals



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

Got some for my girls today... Manna Pro was all they had so that's what we are starting with. Copper is 1350 PPM. That's the important mineral right?
On the bag it says "feed at the rate of 1/4 to 1/2 ounce per goat per day" However, that direction does not say what size goat it is for? I assume I should go with the smaller amount? We have a 4 year old pygmy and two 1 years. None are pregnant, yet. 

1/4 ounce would be 1 tsp. 
I think this will work better for us than free choice. Can I just put it in with their feed? Or should I give it separately? We just feed them a small amount of goat pellets b/c we have so much pasture for them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just leave it out free choice in a mineral feeder -- they will eat what they need.


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

what kind of mineral feeder should i use? and where should i put it?


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

ah, i just found this. should be easy enough right?
http://www.salecreekvet.com/746756.html


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The link you posted is a perfect/easy mineral feeder. Your goats will be very glad you are doing this for them. :thumbup: Until you get the feeder made you can put some in their food dish; they might spill it but it will allow them it if they are deficient.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.. I used a small square wooden box too... but of course they step in it.. :doh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I use a small trough with my minerals and mineral blocks. But you can use a rubber tub...or a piglet or rabbit feeder works good too. They will go and eat the minerals when they need them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 of those PVC pipe feeders...I LOVE THEM!! I have a concrete block under the one in the doe barn so the kids can reach it as well as my "vertically challenged" does.

The Manna Pro is better than some of the brands used for cattle...my goats loved the stuff!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I keep going back and looking at the link.  Thanks for posting it. :hi5: I have decided to make one of these this weekend to replace the current mineral bowl thing I have in my buck pen.


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> I keep going back and looking at the link.  Thanks for posting it. :hi5: I have decided to make one of these this weekend to replace the current mineral bowl thing I have in my buck pen.


I'm gonna make one this weekend too! Hoping to enlist my Dad's help... he made a few on a large scale for deer feeders.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've also seen them made from the smaller diameter PVC, for pet pygmy goats....size is perfect for them too with the 2 inch diameter.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Jesse, Did you notice your goats eat any if you offered it to them? DId they stop chewing on the OSB?


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Jesse, Did you notice your goats eat any if you offered it to them? DId they stop chewing on the OSB?


They did! I put it in with their feed yesterday... they all kindof snorted and hesitated but then did end up eating. And I didn't notice anyone chewing the osb. I hope that will continue today.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool! Some of mine don't love it as much as others but I do see them all eat it.


----------

